# Pleco suggestions



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

Some pleco's get really really large. For ID and pics check out the site "planet catfish". They will also uproot carpet plants like UG and HC. 

Personally I stick to the dwarf ones, max 5". Otherwise they're great for eating certain algae, like brown diatoms and from my experience they like soft algae.


----------



## davocean (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks, I don't see anything that specifies dwarf plecos, maybe not looking in right place.
Would a starrynight or leopard be considered a dwarf?
I saw a bluespot pleco pic, looks really nice, but didn't see size chart of any kind.
Definitely displaying noobiness!lol


----------



## Lnb (Apr 15, 2008)

If you google you'll find lots of info.


----------



## yogi1974 (Jan 31, 2009)

Bushynose plecos stay in the 5" size. They are cool fish and a face only a mother would love...


----------



## Avi (Feb 8, 2004)

Queen Goldnugget....


----------



## davocean (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks, but I have enough things only a mother could love already!lol
Not sure why, but I feel the need to have a really nice pleco.
Emporer seems to fit the bill, but I sure like the looks of the starrynight, and queen, maybe vampire.
LnB, no doubt, about a gazillion links from googling dwarf plecos, would like to narrow that down a bit.(Think I even saw a pleco clothing line, that may cater to short people!)


----------



## davocean (Oct 11, 2009)

AVI, thanks, those gold nuggets definitely catch my eye, but I saw some comments they can be a lil unruly in a planted tank.
Maybe some peeps will chime in w/ more opinions.


----------



## pinkertd (Jun 17, 2007)

The L183 (starlight or starrynight) pleco is a blackwater species pleco and should be kept in those conditions. Very soft water with tannins or peat filtered. Otherwise I doubt they will live long.

Not sure what you mean by leopard pleco. There are a couple with leopard as part of their name. If you're looking at the L134, leopard frog pleco, they are an awesome, but shy little pleco and do well in planted tanks. They are a bit pricey if you can find them. I believe there is still a ban on exporting them from Brazil. They are an awesome looking little pleco, a peckoltia species actually. Is this the one you're thinking about?


----------



## Avi (Feb 8, 2004)

davocean said:


> AVI, thanks, those gold nuggets definitely catch my eye, but I saw some comments they can be a lil unruly in a planted tank.
> Maybe some peeps will chime in w/ more opinions.


I can't say that it never happens but I've never had a problem like that with them.


----------



## davocean (Oct 11, 2009)

Pinkertd, that is a beautiful pleco!
Not the one I was looking at(A red tail leopard, and I think too big)
I'm not used to "L" #'s on fish, will have to really pay attn to these #'s
I have a credit w/ aquatropics, and most of what I want is cheap, so I may go big on the pleco.


----------



## davocean (Oct 11, 2009)

Hmm, they have a peckoltia L147 (I'm not familiar w/ peckoltia)
The leopard they have is a striped L49
They also have a yellow spot L200(could that be gold nugget?)
Unfortunately they don't have pics, so I have to cross ref on other sites, and some have diff common names.


----------



## pinkertd (Jun 17, 2007)

The L200 is the Green Phantom pleco.
And yes, common fish names will drive you crazy as the same fish can be called 3 or 4 different things. Stick with looking up the L-numbers on planet catfish for a true id on the pleco and do more research from there.


----------



## Solid (Jul 19, 2009)

I also recommend a gold nugget pleco (L-018). They are the best looking pleco i have seen. Mine isn't that shy and likes to hang out on my drift wood where my filter output is. I haven't had any problems with him and any of my plants. The only downside to the gold nuggets is they are not the best algae eaters, they rarely clean the glass, they prefer to clean driftwood and most fish profiles say they need driftwood to be healthy and happy.

For some funny pictures of mine see this thread http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/fish/92385-pleco-behavior.html


----------



## Avi (Feb 8, 2004)

There are two "color morphs" of the Goldnugget. I don't know if they are the same species or not but I believe they are. One has less spots but larger spots than the other. In the trade, I've heard them referred to as Queen Goldnugget Plecos. I find their coloration nicer than the kind with a lot more, but smaller spots because the yellows are more intense. Could be just a matter of taste though.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Does anyone have experience with the Starry Night pleco? Gold Nugget is prettier, but I want to stay as small as possible and get as much glass cleaning done as possible. 

Thanks,
AB


----------



## Avi (Feb 8, 2004)

I have a Starry Night Pleco in my planted tank right now. I definitely wouldn't recommend it to you. First of all, it grows faster and bigger than the Goldnugget in my experience. I had both in the tank for very long time (until a month or two ago when I lost the Goldnugget because of a CO2 mishap.) The Goldnugget and the Starry Night were in the tank for over 5 years and they started out the same size and the Starry Night was about twice as big after that time. And, more importantly, I think....the Starry Night is much more nocturnal and is almost never...ever...visible, hiding all of the time, while the Goldnugget was out just about all of the time and looking very beautiful.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks Avi. I had read that the Starry Night only grows to 4 inches. How big were your Starry and Gold Nugget? Any problems with plants from either?

Thanks,
AB


----------



## Avi (Feb 8, 2004)

I've had Goldnuggets for many years. Maybe they do grow large in nature but mine have never gotten over even three-inches...even after having them for more than five years and in good condition. The Starry Night that I have, I'd say, is about 4-inches now. I can add, too, that when I first got it, it had much brighter white marking...now they're barely visible when I get to see that fish. Neither ever bothered any of the plants in any way.


----------



## davocean (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks for responses guys.
Debbi, I did finally find the page w/ L# listings and pics, super informative, and lots of great ID pics as well.
AVI, I also saw the starry gets bigger, so it's out.
Right now I'm leaning towards the Emporer, unless I hear neg feedback on that.
I'd definitely go for the Peckoltia same as Debbis, but don't see any anywhere, but hey, keeps me from copyin ya!lol
Gold nugget may be next option, and will keep eye out for queen gold.


----------



## pinkertd (Jun 17, 2007)

If you're interested in young tank raised L134's, send me a PM. There's a fellow on another forum I belong to that has 5 young ones left for sale.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

TFP has 52 different plecos listed, but they aren't cheap. 
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/cat/infoL3/23712/size/99999/off/0/category.web


----------



## davocean (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, I had no idea there were so many varities of plecos!
Seems I'm drawn to both expensive, and too big for my tank in most cases(the blue spotted really catches my eye, as well as king and queen)
I placed my order for an emporer(L204) hopefully they will still have them in stock.
That leopard frog of Debbi's is very appealing as well.
So, next question, would one of each be too many in a 75g?
Here's pic of emporer:


----------



## Gr8StonedDragon (Oct 12, 2009)

I was in this same predicament recently.

I have a 55 gallon tank and this is my second setup in it. Community: gouramis, angel, neons, corys, barbs, etc.

For algae control I decided on a male Albino Bushy-Nose Pleco!

It is a sweet fish. I had tons of algae in my tank and it took care of almost all of it in 36hrs. It's not too shy and munches right along on the front of the tank glass with the lights on during the day.

I picked it because they had one in a mature display tank at my LFS. It was this yellow/orangish looking pleco and not that big. So I asked about it and the guy sold me a small male for $3.50. That guy is real cool and always hooks me up.

The best part: they only get to about 5 inches long. Which was my main concern with getting a pleco. I had looked far and wide for something for algae control that wasn't gonna end up being a ridiculous 2ft long and super ugly brown.

Hope you find what you're looking for :^]


----------



## pinkertd (Jun 17, 2007)

The emporer is a beautiful choice! Hope you get one!


----------



## valerietheangel (Jan 6, 2008)

davocean said:


> Wow, I had no idea there were so many varities of plecos!
> Seems I'm drawn to both expensive, and too big for my tank in most cases(the blue spotted really catches my eye, as well as king and queen)
> I placed my order for an emporer(L204) hopefully they will still have them in stock.
> That leopard frog of Debbi's is very appealing as well.
> ...



The pleco you ordered is actually commonly referred to as a "flash" pleco. You should be aware that they are a panaque and do not eat algae...at all. This particular pleco primarily eats wood and has whittled holes through our large driftwood centerpiece (we're okay with that, we knew it ahead of time). If you're looking for any kind of algae eater, this is NOT the pleco for you. Also, our flash is EXTREMELY aggressive. He didn't like our colony of clown plecos and now resides in our 40 breeder with our parancistrus aurantiacus (no "L" number) who's big enough to not put up with his bullying. 
Be sure to keep driftwood with this pleco or it will probably starve. Also, if you decide to go ahead with the order, check the tummy before you bring it home. If the stomach is flat or sunken whatsoever, it's a lost cause. The pleco is already malnourished and is probably too far gone to save.

Also be aware that the stripes fade rather quickly. Our flash is now a fairly dull charcoal grey/brown all over and he's very rarely out during the day. He's very interesting when he IS out but something to be aware of going in. 
I'm not trying to discourage your decision but there are plenty of algae-eating fancy plecos out there if that's what you want. We love our little woodeaters and that's primarily our focus but if it isn't what you're expecting it can lead to heartache.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

Careful with plecos. I always recommend L201 as a starter pleco since they stay rather small and aren't very aggressive. They are not meant to be algae cleaners and will not do so either. If you provide lots of cover from direct lighting, they will also come out during the day. ALso be aware that most plecos come from dark waters with turbidity that hardly allows any light to the bottom. They prefer softer, acidic and dark water! Plecos are an amazing fish but not simply a cleaner. Get otos if you want an algae eater, or cardinia japonica. 
This website planetcatfish is one of the best sources for plecos on the web. 

http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/numbers.php?mode=l&thumbs=16

Have fun with them and try to keep maybe a pair!

Simon


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

So is there a perfect pleco? Perfect meaning:

- stay small
- is not destructive to plants
- is not aggressive in a community
- has attractive markings
- an efficient algae eater

how a out a bristlenose gold nugget


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 2, 2009)

I would say the L10a is pretty much up there. Very pretty little pleco.

Also most plecos will not eat plants if they don't think they have to. They are mainly omnivores not the algae eaters that everyone makes them out to be. So if they are provided with enough meaty and other foods such as blanched veggis they will leave your plants alone.


----------



## Tsartetra (Oct 20, 2003)

I have had common plecos and bristlenose (recently lost mine after 7 years :icon_sad: ). Now I have had a pair of Farlowellas (not Sturisoma, true Farlowella) for about a month and my tank and plants have never looked this good! There is nothing lazy about my crew of twigs. Algae hasn't a chance now.


----------



## PlecoFanatic (Oct 12, 2009)

NJAquaBarren said:


> So is there a perfect pleco? Perfect meaning:
> 
> - stay small
> - is not destructive to plants
> ...


L144 is your best bet, except no markings, or L104 but it doesn't eat algae, wood or veggies only. these both stay around or under 5" and a great for planted tanks. L002 is great also, beutiful markings and stays small, eats pellets, shrimp and wood.


----------



## C2C (Apr 7, 2009)

NJAquaBarren said:


> So is there a perfect pleco? Perfect meaning:
> 
> - stay small
> - is not destructive to plants
> ...


that would look pretty cool
dont forget the longfins


----------



## davocean (Oct 11, 2009)

Valerietheangel, thanks for that info, what I need to hear, and thanks to Hobbs as well.
May have to change my order, or just put on hold till I decide.
One thing I learned from this hobby is nothing good usually comes from rushing or not researching before adding of creatures.
Lol, and to think I started a FW tank for it's simplicity!


----------



## Gr8StonedDragon (Oct 12, 2009)

*










STARLIGHT BRISTLENOSE PLECO "L183" (Ancistrus dolichopterus)*
* FAMILY: Loricariidae*
* TYPE: Catfish*
* MAX SIZE: 4" (approx. 10cm)*
* ORIGIN: Brazil, South America*
* DIET: Omnivorous*
* CHARACTER: Peaceful*
* MISC: have been commercially bred eventhough still considered rare in the local market, males have head tentacles, females do not*


----------



## flanders (May 3, 2008)

ooh la la.


----------



## davocean (Oct 11, 2009)

Gr8tstoneddragon, I really like that starlight BN!
Well, I made my purchase, and got a peppermint pleco.
It's certainly nice looking, similar to a golden nugget, but I sure wish I would have taken pics before release, cause I haven't really seen much of it since!lol
No plant disturbance, and keeps to rocks, not on driftwood, so that's a plus.
I also got a few octos, and they seem to be helping on clean up of plants and glass.
If I ever see that peppermint again, I'll be running for my camera!


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Have you considered pinkertd's L144 Blue Eyed Yellow Bristlenose Plecos? I just received 9 from her, and let me tell you - they're BEAUTIFUL! 

You can find pinkertd's sales thread HERE .


These pictures were taken from her sales thread.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm personally keeping a little eye out for a good deal on a Queen Arabesque:


----------



## C2C (Apr 7, 2009)

OH blue eyes look good
maybe ill mix them in with my albinos


----------



## Amazon (Oct 7, 2009)

I hope you see your peppermint again...nicest pleco I've bought that I never see


----------



## davocean (Oct 11, 2009)

Amazon said:


> I hope you see your peppermint again...nicest pleco I've bought that I never see


Fortunately I made a couple cavy areas where I can kinda see it, and today I got a decent view, but not quite good enough for a pic yet.
Those blue eye yellows are pretty cool!
I was actually looking for a leopard frog pleco same as pinkertd's
Been hearing they are hard to come by.
That queen is pretty nice too.


----------



## davocean (Oct 11, 2009)

Ah, here we go, he popped out just a hair more, so I snapped off a pic.


----------



## davocean (Oct 11, 2009)




----------

